# New Villager Essence Coming! (Possibly.)



## Flare (Mar 30, 2018)

According to ACPC's wiki on Gamepedia, a new villager essence will seemingly be coming to Pocket Camp, it is called "Elegant", I'm pretty sure some furniture has this essence already so I guess this means historical and civic will be turning into villager essences someday as well. 

Anyway the villagers are

- Tia
- Julia 
- Whitney
- Colton
- Pierce
- Muffy


Even though it says the information itself was taken from the game's assets, it could possibly be fake, but for anyone who are big fans of these villagers like me, keep your hopes up!


----------



## Bcat (Mar 30, 2018)

On the one hand: awesome! On the other hand: Nintendo please give us a break with all the new content or at least space it out a little bit


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 30, 2018)

i really like the idea of this! i love crafting new amenities for the new villager essences and one i've been awaiting is the "elegant" essence!


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sigh, no dogs again.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 30, 2018)

Whitney?!  I am sooooo excited for her lol.  I bet the amenities are awesome!


----------



## Decomposed (Mar 30, 2018)

all of my amenities are maxed so i've been eagerly awaiting this update


----------



## Foreversacredx (Mar 31, 2018)

I am really excited about all the new floor and wallpaper that's coming! I feel like there isn't a lot of variety to choose from at the moment and everyone's RV is starting to look the same. XD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 31, 2018)

Aww, I would have expected Diana to be Elegant.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 1, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Aww, I would have expected Diana to be Elegant.



Me too ! I'm so surprised she isn't included in this batch. Maybe they plan to add her as an addition, to the villagers who prefer the elegant theme, in the future ? The way they added Merry just a few weeks ago to the villagers who prefer the cute theme.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sowelu (Apr 3, 2018)

Almost all of the villagers in my contacts are maxed out at level 20, so I am glad that more are on their way. I really hope that *Pecan *and *Olivia *make their way to Pocket Camp - they've been at my WW and NL towns from the very beginning.


----------



## CleoThePrettyHorse (Jul 11, 2018)

I hope Civic coming soon, because I wait for that theme, still all Themes are now in Pocket Camp only Civic is missing. I hope there is more info after this week. I mean Next week.


----------

